# German (european) Growth charts



## morri

I found some German growth charts for 5-19. years old. 
On the WHO site the only ones you can find are the cdc(american charts) ones , 
Thing is Europeans are on average taller than Americans. so In case you are interested about them
girls and boys.
https://www.uk-essen.de/fileadmin/Kinderklinik/Downloads/Perzentilenkurve_Maedchen.pdf
https://www.uk-essen.de/fileadmin/Kinderklinik/Downloads/Perzentilenkurve_Jungen.pdf

I usually use them to determine if I could need some new sizes clothes for lo for summer/winter :haha:

but something that always struck me with the cdc charts was that I would have been avg in height all my life, when I never was average, but always the 2nd shortest in any class of any school. :haha: and the German ones reflect that with me being between the 10th and 25 centile, instead of the 50th in the cdc charts.



for comparison here are the cdcs. 
https://www.cdc.gov/growthcharts/data/set1clinical/cj41c022.pdf
https://www.cdc.gov/growthcharts/data/set1clinical/cj41c023.pdf


and ps: second reason a lot of my relatives are all over 174, and the cdc charts basically finish at 174(95th) the German one has the 97th at 1.80 

boys charts, have the German ones at 6 foot for average whereas 6 foot is above average (just above 75) for men in the US.


----------

